# How well can you maintain your memory?



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,
I don't know if the title of this thread is a good one, but it's the best I could think of.
I've noticed some people can do lots of consecutive BLD solves. 
I don't like to do my BLD solves close together, because my memory from the previous solve can cross over with the BLD solve I do after. 
How many other people does this happen to? 
And how can I improve on my short term memory?

[Edit] These 2 cubes in my avatar, I remembered the solution for both of them the next several days.

Thanks.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 24, 2010)

B12


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2010)

B12?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 24, 2010)

B12


----------



## babyle (Jan 24, 2010)

I get that too sometimes. I try to clear my mind of everything right before the solve and taking a deep breath. I can usually memorize faster doing so and also I clear the memory of the past bld solve.


----------



## driftboy_wen (Jan 24, 2010)

i improve my short term memory by memorizing the cube without recalling


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2010)

driftboy_wen said:


> i improve my short term memory by memorizing the cube without recalling



That actually sounds good, maby I'll try that.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, don't refresh your memo for a single solve.
Once you think you've got everything, just solve it and force yourself to remember.
It'll start out horrible but you'll get better


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 24, 2010)

I also get memorization interference a lot too. I created enough journeys for the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 that I can basically do a week's worth of solving without having to reuse a single journey location. For the 3x3x3, I probably have about 3-4 days worth of journeys.

To avoid memorization interference use a journey or roman room method. If you use short term memory of course this problem will come up. I have the same problem for 3x3x3 corners because I use my auditory short term memory for them, so I get a bit of interference if I do a number of solves all in a row as well.

To fix the problem I suggest using a different/better memory method. If you fight through it by forcing yourself to use your current memory method you will eventually get better at it. You can always do that as well too.

Chris


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for your answers, I will take a good look at this later when I have time.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=785


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 24, 2010)

I suggest you read this and all the links that interest you. I learned a lot from following through the pages linked to from there.

Chris


----------



## F.P. (Jan 27, 2010)

There is no real way to improve your _natural _ short term memory (i.e. without using mnemo techniques).
There seems to be a high correlation between IQ test results and the short term memory though.

And I lol'd at the B12 post.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 27, 2010)

F.P. said:


> There is no real way to improve your _natural _ short term memory (i.e. without using mnemo techniques).



[noparse][[/noparse]citation needed]


----------



## F.P. (Jan 27, 2010)

Show me how to improve it.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 27, 2010)

F.P. said:


> Show me how to improve it.


I didn't make a claim, *you* did.


----------



## F.P. (Jan 27, 2010)

If I'm wrong then there is a way to improve it. 

Besides that...if you're interested in that stuff, then get some books about it.
I don't feel the need to prove anything here...actually I don't care at all.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 27, 2010)

F.P. said:


> I don't feel the need to prove anything here...actually I don't care at all.



Yeah, I know, you always just come here to troll with bold unsubstantiated claims, pretending you're an expert. Got that a long time ago, tell me something new.


----------



## F.P. (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, sorry about that.  ^^

EDIT:

To the OP:

Just use routes for memorisation and use a different route everytime.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, maybe you are an expert and maybe your claims are correct, but without any further information I find them rather useless. And refusal to provide further information when asked for it, saying "I don't care"... that's kinda saying you don't care about *us*, and I find it rather disrespectful.



F.P. said:


> And I lol'd at the B12 post.


And this, for example, is misleading. Laughing about it making it look like it's a total joke and there's no truth to it. I find that despicable.

For those actually interested in fruitful discourse, check out Wikipedia's article about B12 deficiency.
- Early symptoms include weakened memory.
- A large study found 39% of the participants had low B12 values.
- More recent research suggests far more people have a deficiency.

So there. You might very well have a B12 deficiency and weakened memory because of it, meaning B12 could improve your memory. What's there to laugh about?


----------



## F.P. (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, sorry if it sounded discrespectful; but it seems that scientists haven't found a way to improve the natural short term memory yet.

That's not something I found out by reading one single paper but rather by searching for ways to improve short term memory.

All the methods to "improve" it are based on using mnemo-technique or some other kind of techniques. Of course you can improve your scores on the typical short term memory tests - by using mnemo-techniques.

I would be really interested in a method to really improve it though...so if you ever find one or read about one you may contact me. 


The OP doesn't seem to have abnormal problems with his memory...the issue he described is as normal as it can get. And by consuming B12 supplements (there are only few good ones on the market anyway...as a vegan I need to know about that  ) he won't improve anything.

Memory problems which are based on nutritional deficiencies or a missing intrinsic factor are something totally different though. And B12 is only one of the many substances which can cause memory issues. So I don't see why mentioning B12 makes any sense here too...we could also ask if he drinks enough water, if he consumes a lot of raffinated sugar etc. as well.


And by posting "B12" when someone asks how to improve his ability to memorise stuff it just makes it seem like B12 would be some kind of magic substance which is gonna boost your memory abilities and your IQ.

I just don't like the idea of people buying all kinds of supplements just because they think they need it to be healthy and improve this and that...


EDIT:

I will post the easy solution for the OP again:

Just use routes for memorisation and use a different route everytime.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, I took a look at the B12 article. I consume plenty of B12 food sources, I'm going to get a better memory system and memorise with out rehersing.
I also had a look at the memory article that Chris recommended, it was quite interesting.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea, the B12 wasn't a joke. If you lack a good intake of B12, then your short term memory may suffer. Now that we have that cleared up though...


----------



## F.P. (Jan 28, 2010)

If you don't get enough sleep, your memory will suffer too...what's more likely here?

I just thought it was rather dangerous to mention B12 in this context...taking supplementes even though you don't need them can cause serious harm (real deficiencies of certain substances) actually - something most people aren't aware of. Actually it's rather absurd considering the question he asked.


It takes pretty long to develop B12-deficiency too by the way and is pretty unlikely for an omnivore who isn't missing the intrinsic factor.

The reason why more and more people might have problems with B12 is because microorganisms don't like to develop in an unhealthy gut flora.


But now at least the OP knows what to do.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 28, 2010)

I usually to have at least 8 hours sleep.


----------



## maggot (Jan 28, 2010)

i have ADHD. not big problem me. my attention is small so i lose track easy. it hard multiBLD for me. only 1 success 2 cube and 1 3 cube. i look for better way to keep _focus_ is more better, then you dont worry about previous solve and also cure ADHD! focus what you doing NOW and not from before. maybe not better memory, better focus. same roman room... if interfere, then just focus your task at hand. nothing else matter in the world than baby raping furries at the supermarket. lol


----------



## rubiknewbie (Feb 8, 2010)

I am currently using lettering system like Macky's so my memory is totally non-visual and volatile and is erased with every solve. My system is extremely slow right now though and I am strengthening it with every solve.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm definitely no blind expert, but I've read and practiced a fair amount of memory skills. If you use a journey method, putting a couple images in each room of your house, for instance, I find it helpful to visually "clear" each room by visualizing water washing away your images. Although, it's not full proof, it can be effective.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 8, 2010)

For about two months after WC09, I was able to recall the edges for my 6/6 since I used letters. Corners, however, were totally visual, so I didn't recall them the next day, even.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 8, 2010)

Does visual take much practice to get good at? I'm only considering it for the corners.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 8, 2010)

Kyle Barry said:


> I find it helpful to visually "clear" each room by visualizing water washing away your images. Although, it's not full proof, it can be effective.



Yes, it's effective to clean my rooms. I've proven it.


----------



## shelley (Feb 8, 2010)

So this really doesn't apply to most of you, but I've noticed my BLD memo is affected by where I am in the hormone cycle. Estrogen has been linked to memory, and I've found that the days when I perform really well at BLD are usually around when estrogen levels peak. I probably wouldn't recommend that as a way to improve your memory though 

Really, just practice a lot. The more you do it, the faster you get and the easier it is to "erase" your previous memo quickly. Also, forgetting your previous solve is easier if you don't spend ages burning it into your memory. Just remember it for long enough to do your solve.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Feb 9, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> For about two months after WC09, I was able to recall the edges for my 6/6 since I used letters. Corners, however, were totally visual, so I didn't recall them the next day, even.



I am also thinking to switch to letters for edges only and tapping for corners since there are not many corners. Previously I use letters for both.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 9, 2010)

You shouldn't want to have the blindfold solve in your short term memory
Because that only lasts 20 seconds max

You will want to get the memorzation in your LTM as this can last a whole life time if you really want it to.

The main way to do this transformation from the STM to the LTM is through Repition, so going over the number or letters etc that you need for you memorisation over and over again


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 9, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> You shouldn't want to have the blindfold solve in your short term memory
> Because that only lasts 20 seconds max



Um, what. For short-term memory, we're only capable of memorizing "7 +/- 2." 

When we do blindfolded solves, it's already in long-term memory even if you do one pass memo and forget it after the solve.


----------

